
Is Amazon Unstoppable? - elsewhen
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/10/21/is-amazon-unstoppable
======
wahern
> Amazon pays all U.S.-based employees at least fifteen dollars an hour—more
> than the minimum wage in many places—and full-time warehouse workers have
> access to the same health and retirement plans as executives.

FWIW, all U.S. employers are required by law to provide the same health and
retirement benefits to full-time workers as they do executives.

